# Bad day for Fahakas



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw the post regarding paddy. Went downstairs and saw my fahaka floating up side down. He was doing fine last night. Ate a big crayfish last night. This is the one I got from king eds. The big guy they had for a while.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear 

Definately not a good puffer day :/


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry for your loss also Rich!

im calling home!...
Nala better be ok!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Just saw the post regarding paddy. Went downstairs and saw my fahaka floating up side down. He was doing fine last night. Ate a big crayfish last night. This is the one I got from king eds. The big guy they had for a while.


im so sorry dude i just bought i new fahaka puffer 30 minutes ago . cant look at a bare tank . little guy the size of my thumb in a 180 gallon looks pretty funny
is that the huge puffer he was whoop ass


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigghhh... sorry to hear that!

and LOL, can we get a good picture of your 180 with a tiny puffer?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes!!
What's going on with puffers today????
Sorry to hear this.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Rich.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

wow..yah seem like bad day for the fahakas...sorry about your loss. stuff happens.....


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

2 puffers in a week, dam!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard... I am sorry. You finally got some good size breeding cray and then your fahaka is gone. I think those cray puts a curse on your fahaka...


----------

